# New navien 240 ncb install



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

This is my first install, take a look and let me know if anything should be different in the install. I tried to make every thing serviceable down the road.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Hard to see everything on my phone but the two things that are standing out at me are the acid neutralizer is supposed to be mounted horizontal so the condensation sits in it and has time to be neutralized. Mounting it vertical like you have it the condensate will go right through it.
The other thing is I would have used isolation flanges on the pumps. When the pump goes and you change it with your setup with the ball valves you'll be introducing a lot of air into the system. With the isolation flanges you introduce a lot less air. Usually the air scoop can take care of that little amount of air saving you time with purging. Also, if it there is antifreeze in the system you don't have to worry about screwing up the mixer or having to add more antifreeze.
One thing that is more of a personal preference, I hate your airscoop. They are awful at what they are designed to do and the bottle vents always seem to end up leaking in no time. 
Not sure what your code says about PVC venting so I'm not even going to get into that.
The piping looks nice and neat, good job.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

I see what your saying about the neut and that make sense. I have to go back in a few days and do some more work at the house I will change that , and the flanges are nice to use but I couldn't get my hands on them quick enough so I will keep that in mind the next time, and what kind of air scoop do you use ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Expansion tank is hanging, should be side mounted or upright. Nice and neat though.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Depending on your operating temp your exhaust is wrong, but nice clean work.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

exhaust temp can be set through switch board. took navien class and they said schedule 40 pvc is fine but if you run at a higher exhaust temp 80 is recommended


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So I see your in NY, is this a replacement of existing system? I f so that 140 may come back to bite you.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I usually use a Spirovent, other companies make something similar. Only one I've had a problem with was one made by Taco. The brass body was porous.



dhal22 said:


> Expansion tank is hanging, should be side mounted or upright. Nice and neat though.


Why? I've never installed one sideways or upside down and haven't had a problem. Never seen any literature that said to mount them that way either.



Plumbdrum is correct with the dip switch setting. If the system was designed for 180 degree water and you set it so the boiler is limited to 140, the house will never get up to temp. I've actually ran into that problem with a conventional boiler before. I swapped out an oil boiler for a gas and didn't notice the oil boiler was set for 220. I set the gas boiler for 180 and walked away. Everything was fine until it got really cold. No insulation in the house and not enough baseboard. With the boiler running the house was losing a degree an hour. Rookie mistake I never made again.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Since when does Navien put pressure relief on top of unit??


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Relief valve on domestic needs to piped to the floor


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes about domestic relief valve, ran out of male adaptors doing other work there this week will put it in then


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow
You got your hands on the new NCB-E model
Which has the relief valve tapping on top for boiler and the new grundfos boiler pump inside?
I heard this upgrade just got through approvals 
Really nice enhancements were made I heard


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ZL700 said:


> Wow You got your hands on the new NCB-E model Which has the relief valve tapping on top for boiler and the new grundfos boiler pump inside? I heard this upgrade just got through approvals Really nice enhancements were made I heard


That explains my question on the relief, it's new


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

you guys are allowed to use galvy for n.g. ?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Since when does Navien put pressure relief on top of unit??


I have never seen that, that is nice though, you need to see what the inspector here make us do to get the relief valve to service the top of the boiler, absolutely retarded, they make us pipe it up to the top, yah servicing the top 6 inches of the boiler but essentially moving it 3-4 ft away at the same time fing retarded, i always thought the relief valves should come out the top, and in addition the way these units get sold with the preassembled valve and mixing kits, the relief valves and expansion tanks are actually all illegal because there are valves between them and the boiler, but since it is from the manufacture like that it is ok...... i guess...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Why? I've never installed one sideways or upside down and haven't had a problem. Never seen any literature that said to mount them that way either.


I suppose gravity is the reason why expansion tanks should not be hanging down.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I suppose gravity is the reason why expansion tanks should not be hanging down.


Your wrong on this one.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.amtrol.com/media/documents/extrol/9015183_06_15_EXTROL_IO.pdf


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I suppose gravity is the reason why expansion tanks should not be hanging down.


It has a better chance of snapping off if the tank is sideways or upsidedown. I'm going to keep mounting them the same way I always have been until I see some documentation from the manufacturer telling me otherwise.


----------

